# Best Jig trailers



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Anybody have any suggestions on any really good jig trailors.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

if its not real pork.. why bother?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the yum trailers and the zoom speed chunk.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont use pork any more..
I like using creature baits, yum chunks, and yum crawbugs.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

strike king 3x, they stay on the hook, last longer,great scent and make the jig stand straight up.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i use netbait paca chunks and craws. i tie my own jigs and like the amount of color patterns they come in.... and don't forget the patented claws.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I use either Zoom chunks or the netbaits bad mentioned thats it and love them both.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I will have to say best that i have found as of late are Smallie Beavers, are awesome jig trailers


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I like the strike king 3x craws too...you can buy the whole craws for cheap and cut them to size . They float stand right up so the claws are always pointed up. For smallies I work the jig extremely slow then wham! sometimes it's startling how aggresive the strike is..
yum chunks have worked for me as well on bitsy bug jigs..


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

if i use plastics... cant go wrong with a Yum Crawpapi as well as the magical stank of a Berlkey Power Craw... thats good stank there...

but its also hard to beat a good Uncle Josh's pork frog... the bass have a hard time resisting a pork frog ... if you can find them try the new Phantom Craws...


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Super Pork works well. Similar to U Josh cept its a bit more pliable.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I like the ones made by Zoom. I think they're either the Super Chunks or Super Chunks Jr. and they work!


----------

